# lol, wolf sings to baby to stop it from crying *video*



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

my wife just sent me this clip thought some of you might enjoy it


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for posting, that was adorable ... both dog and baby peaceful in the end :O)


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

That's awesome.


----------

